# Commercial vs Brother/Babylock



## sejohnson (May 18, 2013)

I am new to the forum, I was about to purchase a Borther/Babylock either 6 or 10 needle machine. As I am trying to get educated on those I see commercial machines that are used but seem to be price comparable. I am just trying to decide if you are better off to go ahead and get the commercial, I am not sure how much I will use it at this point. I have seen the
Melco EMT10T --10 needle machine with cart with ENS v. 2.0

Melco Amaya 16 needle machine with cart, with Amaya v. 7.0 OS software

for sale locally for $10K together but I don't know if they are worth it. The EMT is1999 and the other is 2006. Not sure if the newer software/technology with the brother/babylock would be better to go with or if these are still just as good. What is the learning curve with the commercial machines? 
Any info that you have would be greatly appreciated. Have a blesse day.


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

Here my two cent . I have both the 6 needle and 10 needle in babylock I love them. Also I have a local dealer to get them repaired if you need it. My 10 needle is 3 years old has been in the shop once and that was my fault .


----------



## sejohnson (May 18, 2013)

What have you found are the big differences in the 6 and 10? What are your likes and dislikes of each? Do you do hats/visors? What about pant legs like sweatpants? Will it use a cylinder for that? Is there anything you have found that it will not do.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

If its in the budget I would purchase a commercial machine, especially if your buying the machine to make money and not as a hobby, however I am not sure I would suggest going 10 plus years as part of my first purchase. 

If you want to compare commercial vs the smaller machines the benefits of the Commercial Machines are :

Embroidery areas are much larger on more hoops and hooping aids are available for them, for example I have wooden and plastic hoops, clamping systems and special attachments for my machines. In hoops alone I have well over 20 sizes and shapes, and they offer more than I own.

Cap Embroidery is far superior on the commercial equipment.
Commercial machines have much faster production speeds and advanced production features.
Commerial machines ramp up and and ramp down speeds much faster to offer more efficient production
Commercial machines have much stronger motors and accomplish doing heavier duty tasks like Carhartt jackets and heavy duty materials better and more efficient.
Commercial machines are more durable over time. Less Plastic, More Metal

Commercial machines however do cost more but in the long run if your doing this to make money they will save you time and often are a better investment over time. 

Commercial machines in general hold their values better as well so if you decide to sell later or move up you will not loose as much of your investment.

However and most important.
A lot has changed in recent years with the Commercial brands and believe me when I say they are Not all created equal and I would prefer to have a home machine over some of the commercial machines that are not quality machines.
Moral of the story is "You Get What You Pay For In The Long Run"


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

A brother/babylock is a great machine to learn on. It's got a lot of idiot features that will keep you from ruining your machine. A real commercial machine will stitch through hoops and arms if you tell it to. They are fast and dangerous! 

I wouldn't ever get a melco. Just my preference, but I would never get a machine that HAS to have a computer tethered to it. There is a reason the 10t's are so cheap and it's because computer technology keeps moving and in order to run the machine you either have to shell out another couple of thousand for the new programs, or keep an old machine around and running. Nothing sucks more than having to go from windows 7 to dos 5 shell. 

For $10K you can get a decent used Tajima and even a double headed one if you wait. I don't have one myself, but I can't afford $10k either. Of course with embroidery prices where they are.... it will take you a while to make it up once you sink the money in the machine too.


----------



## OregonEmb (May 30, 2013)

I was resently at a large home sewing expo and was shocked at how expensive home machines are getting. I personally would go with commercial more specifially Tajima. I have worked with almost every brand of embroidery machine on the market as well as a Brother PR600. One thing to consider with a home machine is that if you plan on doing any commercial work with it that could possibly void the manufacturers warranty because they are not made for commercial use.

The reason I choose Tajima is the support through Hirsch International is great even if you don't purchase the machine from them originally. Also Tajima is VERY user freindly.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

OregonEmb said:


> One thing to consider with a home machine is that if you plan on doing any commercial work with it that could possibly void the manufacturers warranty because they are not made for commercial use.


The first time I heard this statement I ask my Bernina dealer if it was true for my machine. They said no it was not. Many Bernina machines (and other brands) are used in a commercial environment and it does not void any warranty. I don't use my Bernina for embroidery any longer since I have my Barudan. But, when I did use it my Bernina dealer sent me business all the time. I have never had a problem with any warranty issues in the 12+ years I have had the machine.


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

I would a agree my baby lock dealer knew when I bought both of my machine that they would used in a commercial setting. Beside on the bill of sale it has my company name on it plus the one year warranty on it. So I guess I do have a warranty.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

sejohnson said:


> What have you found are the big differences in the 6 and 10?


While I have 2 of the 6 needle machines, one big reason I could see going to the 10 needle would be the camera... it allows you to project an image of the design onto the hooped garment to see exactly where the design will stitch. We could really use something like this when doing appliques across the front of shirt that have a zipper, buttons, etc.. 

The Brother/Babylock machines are a great place to start... Once your business gets bigger, you can always buy a bigger machine and keep the smaller machine for one-off's or just helping with extra production.


----------



## fastfixitman (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a baby lock 10 needle, it does a very nice job for us. I think it would be a good place to start. I really find the camera helpful for lining things up.


----------



## PismoPam (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks so much.
It never ceases to amaze me how helpful the information is on this forum!


----------



## Larry137 (Oct 14, 2019)

We are considering buying a commercial machine and starting a home business. I have a Babylock dealer about 30 minutes from my home. Would it be smart in your opinion to start with one head Babylock and when the need arises invest in a 2, 4, or 6 head Tajima when the time comes. Or should I buy a single head from the manufacturer I intend to grow into?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Larry137 said:


> We are considering buying a commercial machine and starting a home business. I have a Babylock dealer about 30 minutes from my home. Would it be smart in your opinion to start with one head Babylock and when the need arises invest in a 2, 4, or 6 head Tajima when the time comes. Or should I buy a single head from the manufacturer I intend to grow into?


your better off buying a industrial machine or a 10 needle Ricoma or barudan or tajima machine with a bigger sewing field


----------

